# First time Hymer advice - long trip



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi there,

I’ve been searching around the (very helpful) forum looking for some answers about a Hymer S550.

My wife and I have decided we want to take an extended trip across Europe. We’ve decided that sitting in a glass building for 8-10 hours a day is maybe not what humans were meant to do are having a bit of a lifestyle change. So we are selling our flat, quitting our jobs and thinking we might hit the road for a while – partly to take stock and recharge and also just to slow down for a bit and take the opportunity to travel whilst we still can (no children, early 30’s). 
I think I’ve come to the conclusion that at Mercedes Hymer is what we want after researching here and elsewhere as:

It has a bulletproof engine – reliability which is paramount
Will go for 100k’s of miles – so buying something old won’t mean buying something nearing the end of its life
Under 6m – for maneuverability, greater road access and lesser cost on tolls / ferries etc
Will deal with weather – I’m hoping we get to see a lot of it across such a vast continent
A-Class - personal taste, but I’ve no desire to wedge into the sleeping cabin of a C-Class or need to make up a bed daily.
Drop down bed – really like the efficient use of space – and time.
Last but not least - the look – unlikely reasoning, but I think these are great looking vehicles

Given these are fairly rare on the open market I have a couple of questions before buying – I don’t think there will be a lot of time to ask these later so if anyone has any tips, ideas or thoughts on any of the below that would be greatly appreciated.

My greatest concern is that actually the vehicle could be too small for 2 people to cohabit in for an extended break. Has anyone had experience of 2 people ‘living’ in one of these for 6/12 months +? We haven’t defined a timeframe and haven’t ruled out being away for longer.

I’ve been looking around and given I’m anticipating being away for a fairly long while I may consider ‘renovating - mainly to ensure the space is somewhere we are really comfortable. How hard is upgrading carpets, blinds, light fittings etc? Can it be taken on by a relative novice?

We’re very outdoorsy so I’m keen to wild camp wherever we can – which means I would love the idea of adding solar panels to the roof and maybe even a compost toilet inside (I do mean maybe) – I suppose insulation or windows could also need attention. For people that have made such modifications – has it been worthwhile? 

Probably a broader question than just the Hyper, but storage space – how have people dealt with changes in seasonal clothes for example on long trips? Potentially I would need shorts etc, but also big warm jackets and winter shoes, blankets and so on…

I know there will be other questions, but thanks so much and again, appreciate the information on this site.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having been doing what you are considering for around five years now I would recommend just going bigger for the living space and storage.

We set off in an 8.5m van four years ago and found we never had problems due to the size. We are now in a 10m van and haven't had problems though now we do pay a little more attention to where we go because of the size.

It's personal preference. Others are doing the same in panel van conversions and it suits them, Alan.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi and good luck with your purchase, we looked at a lot of m/homes actually a couple of hundred in Germany :lol: and a few in the uk, we went for the S700 with merc engine plenty of space plus it came with a new safari room which added 20 mtrs sq space which we use if we park up more than a week and normally 2 months in France.

It has a U shape dinning area that turns into a bed, we fitted a proper mattress for extended comfort there is still plenty of space forward for visitors, chat and drink 6 people, its the Bar version, driving well I have never been stuck and I pull a big trailer with large tool chest and MX5 on the back so we are over 40 foot long and still never had a problem driving and parking! so I would go for the biggest that you can afford 6 months if its wet you may end up killing each other :lol: 

Cap't

Out in paperback & Kindle soon! "Captain's French Adventures" The laughter and lighter side of French house hunting, purchase and renovation. 

follow me on twitter steven king @captain_king_uk


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Size is not everything.

We have just completed a 6 month European tour in a 1997 Elddis Autostratus which is small but did us proud. Plenty of room and no mechanical issues.

Our tour went from England - Albania/Greece - Morocco and most countries in between.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks all - great to get some feedback.

OK, so ultimately it depends on if we could make it work in that size space.

On looking around I get the sense that the B564 might have a better layout vs S550 - is this a fair assumption? Given the differences between the two any opinions on which is better? Layout vs reliability I suppose...


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Funnily enough I was dead set on a Hymer with a u shaped lounge when we first decided to chuck in our jobs and tour Europe for a year.

We went to the Peterborough motorhome show to see what other options were about and sat in loads of different vans.

In the end we bought a panel van conversion, mainly on the basis that if vans like that could make deliveries to Italian hill towns we'd be able to have access to most places we wanted to see, and we had a fantastic time (see blog). We really had no space issues, even with a collie x dog coming with us. 

We did have gas issues, and that would be the thing I'd change - get solar panels and a large underslung gas tank. We didn't have quite enough warm clothes, but they were cheap enough to buy as we were in Poland by the time we got chilly - Warsaw has an M&S and a C&A! 

We bought a small oil-filled electric radiator and an electric hot plate along the way, to take advantage of electric hook-up whenever we had it.

In our PVC we had the advantage of looking like a normal van or mini-bus and so could wild camp more or less anywhere - especially useful for parking up in cities and towns, just on any side road or safe looking car park.

I'd say get to a show and look at loads of vans and keep an open mind until you sit in them and imagine cooking, sleeping, showering, doing your washing by hand in winter and working out where you'll dry it!

Have fun. It was a fabulous and life-changing adventure for us. 

Lesley


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Something I learned many years ago as a Boy Scout and then on camping holidays in Fiat 500s and 2CVs etc. is that the more "home comforts" you take with you then the camping experience becomes proportionately much more pleasurable.

Sitting in a old drafty bell tent with no ground sheet, with army blankets sewn together for a sleeping bag in the pouring rain is about as bleak as life gets.

Sitting in a well appointed motorhome in any weather, somewhere different, is about as good as it gets.

You'll always see people on campsites doing "basic camping" because they think roughing it is fun. No it isn't.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whatever you buy just make certain there is enough payload. If you are full timing then 500kg is minimum, I know it seems a lot but it isn't also I would think 6m is a bit small. Sure it can be done but just imagine you have 3 days of non stop rain and you are stuck inside. 

I have a 7.4m and regularly go away for a month at a time, plenty of space and that's what you need (also consider very seriously about having a fixed bed. Having to rearrange cushions and r-make the bed every single day becomes very tedious very quickly. 

If you are thinking of an A class make SURE the bed is big enough for two. I had an older B544 and the drop down bed was curved at the front, this meant that there was very little shoulder room because the edge of the bed curved inwards. It wasn't until after a few days away we Elise's we had made a big mistake.

So my advice is think VERY carefully about what you actually want. Write a list, and be ruled by your head NOT by your heart. Mercs are pretty good (I had one) but they are NOT perfect by any means. A good Fiat is better than a dog of a Merc,,


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

My Opinion only but the 564 (our first m/home) is ok but we found it difficult to lounge on the dinette. We also had a 634 which was slightly longer (21ft) but we could lounge and sleep comfortably in the rear lounge.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I forgot to say.

Dinettes are VERY uncomfortable for anything longer than a meal so avoid like the plague (personal view, having owned both I would always go for non dinette layout.)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you are following the sun then you will spend most of your time sitting outside so don't fret too much about space!

We lived in a Hymer B544 for over two years and it was absolutely great. Just how much space do two people occupy at any one time? Drop down bed is a must. It is all we searched for and lhd was a bonus.

The biggest challenge is your relationship when cooking etc. You do have to keep out of each others way when moving around. No problem for us but could be for some people 

We dumped stuff every time we came home. All we really needed was a couple of camping chairs, a couple of bikes, cooking pots and a change of clothes. Think of all those people who tour Europe on pedal cycles!


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Although not full timing we have toured both in UK and Europe in 2 month stages and loved it.
As we are retired (and getting old) we wanted a fixed bed so no climbing up and down to the drop down bed. The 655 SL fitted the bill perfectly at just over 21 ft or 6.66 metres.
We have 2 fixed gas cylinders so never run out, a Remoska for cooking on site, a satellite system for watching TV anywhere, a large collapsible table and comfortable chairs for outside.

Best of luck.

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Buy yourselves some good ( not the cheapy version) vacuum bags, the kind you roll to expel the air not the kind you have to use a vacuum cleaner.) 

These will take care of your change of season clothes and spare towels and bedlinen and not take up so much room. A stack of them, packed full, take up much less space than the equivalent clothes, not flat-packed.

Cheap ones tend to re-inflate themselves by the way.

We also put pillows- small, square, feather ones, in cushion covers, along with a couple of those oh-so-uncool fleecy slanket thingies. These make excellent bed covers in cold weather and are good for those chilly nights when you are conserving gas and don't want to put the heating on but don't want to go to bed to keep warm. Fold them square and put them in cushion covers too and they can be on your seats during the day. 

G


----------



## Bingobus (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi lagori,

take a look at this blog, if you haven't already. These guys spent 2 years touring Europe and North Africa in a Hymer B534 (FIAT based but same size as an S550) and had a great time. Plenty of useful info on their site.

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Another consideration is try to find a left hand drive if you are going to be on mainland Europe for most of your trip.

We spent months looking at hundreds of vans before we found our Burstner.

Ours in LHD and it makes for an easier drive when abroad.

We are planning a long 6 to 12 month (or maybe longer) trip soon.

Its all held up by a very beloved and elderly 17 year old cat who is in very fine health and showing no signs of moving to cat heaven! Dam that cat!

Our inspiration was Julie and Jason at http://www.ourtour.co.uk - they spent 2 years traveling around Europe and came back last September 2013. They have very very detailed info on their web site and blogged every single day.

They have packing list of what to take and then lists of stuff they took and didn't use, and stuff they wished they took with them.

Steve


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Great post and goodluck with your adventure. Have a look at Hire a Hymer. Have a chat with Peter, he has a selection of Hymers to hire so maybe that will help your decision on what layout you may need. +1 for ourtour, its a great insight to touring europe!.


----------



## JonCris (Aug 30, 2007)

I think you stated that you're both in your thirties When did you pass your driving test? If your test was AFTER 1997 then you can only drive up-to 3.500kg max. Remember this when buying a M/H


----------



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks everybody.

@Lesleykh - excellent idea. I'm south, but the Southern Motorcaravan Show is next weekend so we are going to drive out to that and see how we get on. Hopefully some oldies there.

@BillCreer - again, good advice, thanks. I'm prepared to take some time to do some mods to the van, just to make sure that it is as comfortable as possible. Even down to the little things - I've spotted a hand powered espresso maker (the less I can do on battery the better as far as I'm concerned), which will be excellent for that morning coffee using fresh bought beans!





@colpot, @Mrplodd - OK, that pulls the U lounge right back into play, thank you. I had actually thought about 'lazing' and been a bit concerned that it would be tougher with the dinette.

@patp - yes most of our time will be outside I hope in the sunnier spots. For me that would include cooking too if we can, although Mrs Lagori would want me to get that down to an art first!

@Grizzly thanks - great tips.

ourtour was already on my radar. Definitely some interesting information there.

@JonCris - thanks, was aware of this - another reason for thinking about the sub 6ft option (both post 97 passes of tests).

Useful stuff all - I had spotted an S555 on eBay over the weekend, but missed out before getting a chance to see. I'm hopeful I might spot something at the motorcaravan show, but if not - eyes are peeled for either an S550, S555.

One (maybe) last question - I've looked through and spotted some indication on the forum, but has anyone got any thoughts on the double floor of Fiat vs single of Merc? If we could I would be very keen to get north in the colder months - hopeful of experiencing Scandinavia as its intended (as well as spotting northern lights). Of course I want to make sure the van is capable before planning this in though. Again, happy to make some mods if it can make a difference...


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

Just read your post. We have lived in a Hymer S700 for the last 5 years. From UK to Russia and twice across the Sahara. 350k and still going strong.

I could write you a book! I do have blogs and forum posts here and there if you google funkyronster and S700…….

But basically you have the right idea. 1990's S class Hymers are the best. The most important things I have picked up are this - We have never been fans of the pull down bed. It gets claustrophobic and hot air rises. Neither do you want to convert dining area to sleeping area every night - it's a pain. The S700 is a cracker. Ours has been hammered to the point of scrap! But we set out to adventure and thats what we did! Cosmetically its a mess but everything still works, and it is highly modified for full timing. Big batteries, solar etc etc….

So personally, I wouldn't choose a 5 series. Even if you don't have a C1 licence (pre95 i think) - take the test! My S700 comes in at 4.2 tonnes fully laden for the road, with 125cc Honda trials bike on the back. Leaving another half ton extra.

My favourite …. and I am a complete Hymer s class trainspotter!….is the S660, a bit smaller and lighter than the S700, and pretty much perfect. The first thing to do with a 6 or 7 class, if you are just a couple, is to rip out the front drop down bed. It transforms the cabin and driving area, gives you more shelf space and a logical place for TV and audio. best thing I ever did to my S700.

Good luck - put me on your list and ask me anything. I've just come back from my 5 year trip.


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

Just read your post. We have lived in a Hymer S700 for the last 5 years. From UK to Russia and twice across the Sahara. 350k and still going strong.

I could write you a book! I do have blogs and forum posts here and there if you google funkyronster and S700…….

But basically you have the right idea. 1990's S class Hymers are the best. The most important things I have picked up are this - We have never been fans of the pull down bed. It gets claustrophobic and hot air rises. Neither do you want to convert dining area to sleeping area every night - it's a pain. The S700 is a cracker. Ours has been hammered to the point of scrap! But we set out to adventure and thats what we did! Cosmetically its a mess but everything still works, and it is highly modified for full timing. Big batteries, solar etc etc….

So personally, I wouldn't choose a 5 series. Even if you don't have a C1 licence (pre95 i think) - take the test! My S700 comes in at 4.2 tonnes fully laden for the road, with 125cc Honda trials bike on the back. Leaving another half ton extra.

My favourite …. and I am a complete Hymer s class trainspotter!….is the S660, a bit smaller and lighter than the S700, and pretty much perfect. The first thing to do with a 6 or 7 class, if you are just a couple, is to rip out the front drop down bed. It transforms the cabin and driving area, gives you more shelf space and a logical place for TV and audio. best thing I ever did to my S700.

Good luck - put me on your list and ask me anything. I've just come back from my 5 year trip.


----------



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

funkyronster said:


> Just read your post. We have lived in a Hymer S700 for the last 5 years. From UK to Russia and twice across the Sahara. 350k and still going strong.
> 
> I could write you a book! I do have blogs and forum posts here and there if you google funkyronster and S700…….
> 
> ...


Thanks funkyronster - really great to get your insight. What a distance you've covered! It's not at all depressing to think that the whole time you were travelling I've been chained to a desk...

To be honest, I think the S550 may be a better choice for us - I'm keen to get into some of the tighter / winding roads in the likes of the Alps / Dolomites (a bit of a cycling nut) and I fear the additional length that comes with an S660+ would make more passes - impassable! TV not too worried about at the minute, but take your point on the pull down. I need to try one before I leap basically.

So one assumes you got a bit nippy getting into Russia and fairly toasty in the Sahara - how did you mod your vehicle to deal with temperature fluctuations (if at all..)?


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

I started with a S555 and ran it for a year before trading it for the S700.

At the risk of labouring the point, I can only re-iterate what I have experienced, and seen in lots of other posts. Size matters when full timing! The difference is 2 metres max …. it's nothing. I have been on roads in the Atlas that looked like donkey tracks……yet was being overtook by 7.5ton local trucks. If it is tarmac - it will take anything up to 10 tons and 20 foot or more - roads are built for trucks not tourists! Plus double back tyres that you get on the 600 series chassis gives fabulous traction. There is no surfaced road anywhere in Europe that is "impassable" by an S660. An S660 is smaller than a 7.5 ton truck, and 7.5ton trucks are the workhorses of the world.

The formula is actually very simple - you need 2m for sleeping, 2m for kitchen bathroom and 2m for living seating driving. The difference between a 5m van and a 6m van is huge.

As for temperature - Hymers are brilliant, but perform better in colder climates than hot. Truma blown air heating is excellent, we did a week in minus 10+…but we did use rather a lot of gas!

Our van has evaporative air conditioning fitted as an extra ….. it works up to a point….but was worse than useless in the Sahara….you just have to suffer. Don't forget that nights are cool in the desert! We have had more uncomfortable hot nights in Portugal than in Africa. 12v fans are the answer, but it's difficult to find good ones, cheap ones are quite noisy. I have often lusted after those fans you can retro fit to roof lights - they would be a godsend in a hot climate. All you have to do is keep the air moving for the lowest power consumption. 

Most of my appliances including fans are 220v running off an inverter. I have a huge battery bank that weighs about 250 kilos and runs the inverter. You need a lot of power to run a couple of laptops for a few hours a day. Solar is overrated, unless you intend to spend a lot of time in southern europe. I'd much rather have huge batteries, and a silent honda suitcase generator for emergencies. But we do a lot of wild camping and stay put for days on end. If you intend to drive often and use campsites with hookup then 2 leisure batteries will do.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

lagori said:


> Thanks all - great to get some feedback.
> 
> On looking around I get the sense that the B564 might have a better layout vs S550 - is this a fair assumption? Given the differences between the two any opinions on which is better? Layout vs reliability I suppose...


And the double floor on the B-series (not the classic). Extra storage space and very good insulation.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Regarding clothes for different seasons - layers are the answer. 

We use our summer-weight cargo trousers (the kind with zip-off legs that convert to shorts) all year round. In the winter we wear silk long-johns underneath, and if it's really cold we wear our wet-gear trousers on top. Guaranteed to keep you warm n toasty! 

And definitely have good wet-gear - then you don't have to stay cooped up in the van, whatever its size.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

funkyronster said:


> Good luck - put me on your list and ask me anything. I've just come back from my 5 year trip.


Have you stopped travelling now? if so how are you fitting back into the 'real' world?


----------

